
Startups Embrace Arbitration to Settle Workplace Disputes - eevilspock
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/05/15/business/dealbook/start-ups-embrace-arbitration-to-settle-workplace-disputes.html
======
eevilspock
_“They give their young workers Ping-Pong tables and take away their
constitutional rights,” said Cliff Palefsky, an employment and civil rights
lawyer in San Francisco._

